# PipePatch repair



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Here is a video of a recent PipePatch job we did...


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Pretty cool stuff


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

How many patches was that? Where those 4 ft patches?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Cuda said:


> How many patches was that? Where those 4 ft patches?


 Yes there were four four foot patches


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Neet-o-keen!


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

Kewl!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

How much is the system?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

PM on its way.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

For short runs like that one you can use a pipe instead of an inversion tank and invert out of pipe or tubing. You can buy Lining material at Pipe Line Supply and view training videos on line. Perma-Liner has training videos on line that will give you an idea about the inversion process. Instead of using a tank you can invert out of a section of pipe. At some of the trade shows they have demos where they are using a pipe to invert out of and you can see them on you tube also. This makes it where you shoot this in one step. The other method is pull in place with a cal-tube or bladder. Doing it this way there is no equipment to buy just materials. There is a learning curve to pull in place or inversion. I would advise anyone to practice this first and then when you try it in the field do it where if you have to dig it up you can. After you have done it a few times it gets much better. I have been installing CIPP for about 2 years now and have an inversion tank and also do pull in place liners. We specialize in under slab installations. This is not where you want to start. Take your time and this is a very profitable addition to your business.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

But pipe lining makes a pipe within a pipe that may or may not stick to the host pipe, where the pipe patch used here actually is stuck to the wall of the host pipe and is stronger than a liner. And the patch will never move.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

mytxplumber said:


> For short runs like that one you can use a pipe instead of an inversion tank and invert out of pipe or tubing. You can buy Lining material at Pipe Line Supply and view training videos on line. Perma-Liner has training videos on line that will give you an idea about the inversion process. Instead of using a tank you can invert out of a section of pipe. At some of the trade shows they have demos where they are using a pipe to invert out of and you can see them on you tube also. This makes it where you shoot this in one step. The other method is pull in place with a cal-tube or bladder. Doing it this way there is no equipment to buy just materials. There is a learning curve to pull in place or inversion. I would advise anyone to practice this first and then when you try it in the field do it where if you have to dig it up you can. After you have done it a few times it gets much better. I have been installing CIPP for about 2 years now and have an inversion tank and also do pull in place liners. We specialize in under slab installations. This is not where you want to start. Take your time and this is a very profitable addition to your business.


I say... that a lining shop that isn't set up to do Pipe Patch isn't a complete show.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

PipePatch is just another form of pull in place lining. We have the same thing in different versions. I recommend that you look into all repair systems. I have looked into pipepatch's system. I do repairs underslab and the repairs have to bond to the pipe. I get a static test and inspection on these repairs. We started looking into CIPP back in 1997. I have been all over the country to watch installers and look at the different systems. All I was saying anyone that wants to get into doing this do your homework. Don't just buy a system for one job. We have done mainline repairs for the cities and industrial lift stations. The harder pipe to line is 2 inch and 1 1/2 inch pipes. The larger the pipe the easier the job is. Also if you are cutting in branch lines like we do it is not for the faint of heart. We buy materials from different suppliers to fit our needs. CIPP is still in its infancy and new tools are coming out all the time. We are a service business where customers expect the service they need. So we go to suppliers that give us the materials and tools we need too. Remember once you have spent your money and it is gone it does not always return quickly.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I've seen some of this repairs and lining done. But ain't nothing better then replacing it with new pipe I know some cases you can't or the flooring cost more then the repair would but those are few and far between around here.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

It hasn't really caught on around here. The city contracts a company to reline sewers mains, but as far as homes and businesses go people around here just aren't that attached to their floors.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Pull in place requires 2 openings where pipe patch is push in place only needing one opening. They make bends as well as straight patches. I prefer pipe bursting to pipe lining. HDPE is forever pipe and cipp has been tested to last 50 years or more. And there is no wrinkles in the pipe at bends like with lining. And upsizing the pipe is a big advantage some times. But bursting needs two openings so it has disadvantages. You really need all of the above and match to the job at hand.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Pipe patch also has one big advantage over lining, the patch cures with 30lbs of pressure and lining at 12 lbs or so, and at off set joints the 30 lbs of pressure can push the joints back in alignment sometimes so that little extra pressure helps. If you try to bump up the pressure on cipp it will stretch.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

Pull in place requires only one opening. The different system you can get they either use fiberglass rods or pvc to push the bladder or packer into place. As far as the pressure you use it has a lot to do with the application and what you want to achieve. Liner comes in different thicknesses and again you can buy a patch just like pipepatch and it is still a liner. As for most houses I usually have a vent or cleanout to work from. When you want to correct offset on a pipe remember 5 psi will hold your truck up. I have checked tires plenty of times on a kids car to find only 5 - 7 psi in the tires. Guys I am not against any products out there if you would just look at pipepatch and some of the others I don't care which system you look at. Not one has all the answers but buying into just one can take your money out of your pocket. For me I look at everything everyone has out there.


----------

